
Inside Russian Troll Farm, the Internet Research Agency (2015) - joering2
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/magazine/the-agency.html
======
sschueller
Is this the same firm that was just indicated by the Justice department?

~~~
gandhium
Don't think so, those trolls are working on Brexit, Germany, Ukraine and other
areas as well.

